# Verona Pooth 30 Jahre RTL Ausstrahlung am 03. und 04. Januar



## moon12 (1 Jan. 2014)

30 Jahre RTL: Verona Pooth betört Thomas Gottschalk mit XXL-Dekolleté

Wäre schön wenn ihr Auftritt aufgenommen wird, Caps auch nicht schlecht. Danke schonmal.

Grüße:thumbup:


----------



## mecko (1 Jan. 2014)

Bilder gibt es schon hier im Board
=> http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-stars-presse-und-event-pics/455535-verona-pooth-jubilaeumsshow-30-jahre-rtl-koeln-18-12-13-uhq-18x.html


----------



## xpb (1 Jan. 2014)

Oh ja so haben wir sie immer geliebt


----------



## gsgsgs60 (18 Jan. 2014)

Sie ist einfach eine geile Frau!


----------

